
Idea: use machine learning to remove product placements from images/video - 21stio
https://ideahub.social/idea/tcuax-use-ml-to-remove-product-placements-from-images-video
======
blackflame7000
I studied this in college. The 8 point algorithm as I recall
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-
point_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-point_algorithm)

A sample project I did at UCLA
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2cbJSismcJbVk02MXd1b2pnU3c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2cbJSismcJbVk02MXd1b2pnU3c/view?usp=sharing)

------
polygot
The impainting can be global and locally, but it has to be temporally stable
to avoid shakiness associated with impainting multiple frames.

Photoshop unveiled a similar temporally stable algorithm which does just that
(provided that you select a marquee selection around the object.) I can't find
the link though. Perhaps those two algorithms can be combined to first locate
the object then remove it.

------
cautionarytale
Cool idea. But also, apparently this is a website for submitting and rating
ideas themselves?

~~~
21stio
yeah indeed, I just found myself having way more ideas I'll ever be able to
build.. so why not share them :) Im planning to add an idea every day.. will
keep me busy for a while

~~~
FelipeCortez
I love lists of ideas! Nice project. This [0] comes to mind

[http://aurellem.org/thoughts/html/good-
ideas.html](http://aurellem.org/thoughts/html/good-ideas.html)

~~~
21stio
cheers, I just had a look and I guess he had the same intention as me.. :)

